# Bonzi Trades



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Not saying this has any credibility but it makes for good discussion:

http://www.kingsfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16623

What I would like to see (even tho were division "rivals" and is basically a lateral move for marginal benefit to NOK):

We Send: Bonzi Wells, Juwan Howard, Bobby Sura
NOK Sends: Desmond Mason, Mark Jackson

We get everything we asked from Bonzi out of Desmond Mason minus the attitude. Mark Jackson can be just as effective as Juwan Howard in 10-12 minutes a game.

NOK may consider because they get the scoring depth. This trade doesnt put them at risk financially.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I just hate the idea of trading people. (I think its my college basketball mentality) Especially when there is such good chemistry with the rotation players.

Can't we trade like the end of the bench instead of Juwan? 

Think anyone will take little Lucas with Bonzi?

I can't see how Bonzi is going to get traded anyway. Who is dumb enough to take on an attitude with a large backside?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

D mason tried to fight yao... and cheap shotted him once... not a good bloke


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bonzi for a pair of elbow pads for Deke? so maybe they'll let deke play again??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really dont want to dump Juwon Howard really. He has good chemistry with the team, and does his role pretty well.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Earlier in the season, I ranted about trading Bonzi because of an inkling I had about his attitude (which is supported by his documented history for being a "knucklehead")... I further commented that I thought Bonzi's "personal reason" for not being with the Rockets was utter B.S.

This is what the moderator (for the above cited link) wrote:

"Throwing a party at a downtown hot spot on a home game night while you're away from the team for "personal reasons" just seems to have Sprewell Complex written all over it."


Are we convinced now that Bonzi is a headcase?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

you need to turn the bad thing to good one.

would u do this?

Wells + 2008 First rounder + Sura + $3M for Rashard Lewis

Place him at PF.

All Inactive = Wells + 2008 First rounder + Sura + $3M


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> you need to turn the bad thing to good one.
> 
> would u do this?
> 
> ...



1. Seattle can get much better elsewhere. I think he still has Bird rights so his value is much higher than it would be if he were to just be an ordinary FA.
2. Positioning Rashard at PF erases his advantages as a shooter and exaggerates his weaknesses in rebounding and post defense. Rashard is more of a SG than a PF.
3. But I would definitely do it from HOU standpoint... if Seattle were crazy enough.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Phoenix Suns:
PF - 6'8 - Jumaine Jones
SF - 6'8 - Jalen Rose

for Bonzi Wells and TE

Gives us a SF/PF that can defend and shoot in Jumaine Jones, gives us a veteran point forward in Rose. Both have short term contracts and both can contribute right away.

Suns can balance out their offense by having another scorer in the post that can also run the break. Also tightens their perimeter/post defense with Bonzi playing 3/4.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> you need to turn the bad thing to good one.
> 
> would u do this?
> 
> ...



Shard is in his final year right?

I'm sure Seattle wants to keep Lewis but if they do want to risk losing Lewis for nothing, this trade might just work. They get another 2 expiring contracts and valuable 1st rounder and cash.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

try and get a swingman from atlanta, ie childress who is now pushed further down with marvin williams coming back and shelden williams playing well and josh smith is chosen ahead of him and we all know joe johnson has the SG spot held down, plus bonzi is an expiring contract which could be better for them

the other option is to do what we did with derek anderson and trade him for chips, possibly an undrafted rookie or ill-used 2nd rounder on a team - ie solomon jones from atlanta or paul davis a big body from the clips


----------

